# My cat has two round black spots in his tongue?



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

I need someone to tell me it is not something really bad. Well, two days ago when Blackie was yawning I noticed that he has two round black spots on his tongue. Please tell it is not something bad. I made an appointment to the vet for next week. I just hope it is not something serious...


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

From what I remember on my cats, it's absolutely nothing, just markings. Or they were on his gums, I don't remember now.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe they are more common on orange tabbys, though


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My black cat Monkeys has black spots on the roof of her mouth, just markings as well, I would ask if he already has an appointment for a wellness visit but otherwise I wouldn't stress.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You can google *cats black spots tongue* and you'll see lots of people asking and receiving answers to this question. Seems it's just pigmentation, but I haven't read much.


----------



## Duffin (Aug 19, 2011)

I know on dogs its just pigmentation,so most likely its nothing


----------

